# We should have an area where....



## iKiller484 (Oct 14, 2005)

We should have an area where, you can discuss new songs and maybe give ppl songs that they think are good, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## smithy (Oct 15, 2005)

Er well start up a thread about it in The Cafe section.


----------



## Viro (Oct 15, 2005)

What exactly do you mean by "give people songs that they think are good?"


----------



## kainjow (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.dailytunes.com

Or the "Just For You" feature in iTunes 6...


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2005)

Very good options already named. Btw.: There's a Site Discussion forum for this kind of thread, so I'm moving this one there from opinions.  (We know that probably _every_ post of _any_ person is an opinion, so...)


----------



## Veljo (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree, making a thread somewhere else would be more than enough.


----------

